# Who from this forum is going to Combe?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Either as a spectator or a driver on wednesday the 2nd? Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to Combe... Is that the same 

Also Scotty and Thorney at least


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I'm going to Combe... Â Is that the same Â


 :-*


----------



## jannerboy (May 23, 2002)

Spectator in the afternoon...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I shall be there driving (well my version of driving)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Yep. ;D


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Yep as a spectator, cant drive quickly for toffee so its safest to watch.

Whats the kick off time?

roTTie


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Intend to be there as a spectator, weather permitting.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If I can make it can I joy ride with someone?

Could bring the video to record some of the goings on! Â  ;D

that way I can make sure we get all the footage of Thorney being overtaken that he normally edits out! ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

LOL. ;D

That be fighting talk from where I come from


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Any room left - I see Thorney has set his own forum up offering fun to Vauxhalls - or is that an oxymoron ?
If so my old dad has a M reg 20K miles Astra 1.4 Auto for Sale
I saw from TT horney's post on the Vauxhall forum that there was an Instructor available etc - I am a track day virgin but would like to do it!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Day is full now I believe, but come along as a spectator, you'll still have a laugh ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm gonna sneak in to watch , if thats alright ? :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i might have to miss this one now 

Bloody work commitments with it being the end of the tax year and all that.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Track wheels/tyres put on this evening.

4 point harness fitted tomorrow afterwork then early night for 4:45am start on Wednesday


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aww Kev, thats a shame...was looking forward to meeting up


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

7:00am at reading services for a bit of a cruise if anyone sees this in time.

 I've got to get up in 5.5 hours!

Night! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys , wonderful day out, may be tempted to have a go next time.
Thanks Paul B for the VX ride, thats quite a nice track car, wish you lots of luck.(I wont mention the grasstrack racing incident then ..) DOH ! : 
Many thanks Wak for going round and round and round so many times I felt ill !Seriously I enjoyed my very first time in a car on a circuit, the whiTTe TT is surely a quick car ! In race mode you can watch the fuel guage going glug glug glug !(I wont mention the loose wheel nuts !) DOH !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent day out with some seriously powerful cars in attendance. Those RS4's sounded the loudest, and looked the fastest, followed by the Porsche 911's Â 8) 8) Liked the Boxters too Â :

Thanks to WAK Â [smiley=indian_chief.gif] for 15 mins of fun as a passenger Â  Â ;D Â 8) and also to John the Karting TT driver from Walthamstow for another Â 8) ride with his chipped TT who held off all the VX220's and approached quarry at 120 mph each time (10mph faster than WAK) Over steer, under steer, floating TT's, the lot!

Superb day out. Quote of the day (Referring to TTotal's car) "who owns the ringed TT with the cowboy (baseball) interior" Â ;D ;D Â :

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks for the company John, I had a stonking great time, WhiTTe behaved really well.

Him up there was watching over both of us today, and we must never forget how easily it can all be over! Â :-/

Great to meet 
Paul Scotty
PaulSTT
John TTotal
John - new Walthamstow John
Carl
and some of the S3/VX bods 
PaulB doing donuts on the circuit

is this forum full of Johns & Pauls! Â  ;D

Great event..
Been on a high all day.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cowboy my bliddy ars* ! Cuh 

Maybe I am a cowboy, but there are loads of ****** on here too ! Hee hee hee 

Get me coat quick .............


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was a top day out wasn't it ;D

Pride was the only thing to get damaged today so thumbs up all round.

It stayed dry (just) making for serious fun.

Lets have some more of you next time!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for keeping my secret chaps ;D

Much fun. Looking forward to trying a tighter, less power orientated circuit next so have just booked Hethel for May.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I thought quote of the day was Thorney's Murrayism

"I span coming out of Quarry and I span in the same place *about* a lap later"


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> "I span coming out of Quarry and I span in the same place *about* a lap later"


I was sat next to him on both occasions. How romantic, me playing Jayne Torville to his Christopher Dean.

Great day, but slightly pissed off that the centre caps on my front wheels melted :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That on real HOT motor Senor Fandango !
Very nice to meet you at last mate ! John


----------

